# Help! Cj5 with fisher plow- Buy it?



## KellySeamster (Jan 6, 2010)

Just moved out to the country and bought our first home with a long gravel driveway with a hill at the bottom. NEED something quick- was gonna buy a large snowplower but just found a 1969 Cj5 with fisher plow in relatively good condition for $800 - What do you think? Will it do the job or not? (No plowing or jeep experience here and a hubby from the south with no experience!) Thanks!! -Kelly


----------



## plowinginma (Oct 22, 2005)

sure it will work.. so will a snowblower.. Or you could have someone plow your drive for ya and not have to worry about it..
If you have no mechanical ability I would say stay away..


----------



## KellySeamster (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks for the advice! Is it hard to find parts for if something breaks? My husband is really handy and can make-shift things pretty well but doesn't have a lot of mechanical experience.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Thats a pretty old rig- you'll probably spend more in down time and repairs than you would if you had it plowed professionally.


----------



## LEVE (Dec 5, 2005)

The price is great... however CJ's can be/are rust buckets. Don't ask me how I know... 

Take a very careful look at the frame and tub for rust. Also look at the steering box mount area of the frame for fractures. If it's free of rust great... if it's not you just paid $800 for the plow and try to part out the Jeep.


----------



## magik235 (Dec 28, 2007)

For years, I have used a 1971 CJ5 with a 225CID odd-fire V6, CRT Performance HEI distributor, Heddman headers, 390 Holley 4 barrell, FlowKooler high capacity waterpump, 100 amp Proform alternator, Optima battery, T14 3 speed transmission, Dana 18 transfer case, Dana 44 rear axle and a Dana 27 in front. More pictures of its resurrection can be seen at 
http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2608975/1

I plow an 800+ foot sloped gravel driveway and the associated ditch area. After plowing it for 23 years, nothing has improved my plowing as much as the 2" pipe yard guard. 
The yard guard thread is below.
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=47451&page=3&highlight=yard+guard


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice (Dec 22, 2009)

KellySeamster;946746 said:


> Just moved out to the country and bought our first home with a long gravel driveway with a hill at the bottom. NEED something quick- was gonna buy a large snowplower but just found a 1969 Cj5 with fisher plow in relatively good condition for $800 - What do you think? Will it do the job or not? (No plowing or jeep experience here and a hubby from the south with no experience!) Thanks!! -Kelly


for 800 buy that baby and change the fluids and drive it into the ground... just keep it undercover when not in use


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

magik235;947621 said:


> For years, I have used a 1971 CJ5 with a 225CID odd-fire V6, CRT Performance HEI distributor, Heddman headers, 390 Holley 4 barrell, FlowKooler high capacity waterpump, 100 amp Proform alternator, Optima battery, T14 3 speed transmission, Dana 18 transfer case, Dana 44 rear axle and a Dana 27 in front. More pictures of its resurrection can be seen at
> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2608975/1
> 
> I plow an 800+ foot sloped gravel driveway and the associated ditch area. After plowing it for 23 years, nothing has improved my plowing as much as the 2" pipe yard guard.
> ...


Hi Mag
What kind of lights are those on your windshield, been looking for something like that for my jeep.

Mike


----------



## magik235 (Dec 28, 2007)

flykelley;948025 said:


> Hi Mag
> What kind of lights are those on your windshield, been looking for something like that for my jeep.
> 
> Mike


They are $25 Navigator brand from Fleet Farm. They are light weight plastic that really work well. The windshield lights significantly improve my night vision. I love them.


----------



## JCStrasser (Dec 11, 2005)

Kelly,

For your first year it might be best to find a local contractor to do the plowing. Then in the spring you can decide if the $$ for a contractor is better or worse than doing it yourself.

If you get BOMBED with a couple of feet of snow (we just got 17+" in northern NH) it might be nice to have someone else out in the cold in the middle of the night.

Also, it is NO FUN when your equipment has a mechanical in the middle of plowing- DAMHIK.

Best of luck with your decision.
John


----------



## Tommy10plows (Jan 1, 2001)

FlyKelly, I am looking at the lift frame for your jeep? Does the lower unit return to the frame behind the front spring hangers? My CJ's all go back to the hole behind the hanger, both western and myers do.


----------



## magik235 (Dec 28, 2007)

Tommy10plows;957772 said:


> FlyKelly, I am looking at the lift frame for your jeep? Does the lower unit return to the frame behind the front spring hangers? My CJ's all go back to the hole behind the hanger, both western and myers do.


The plow mount is not for a CJ. I modified a Bronco II setup to fit on my CJ. The lower angle supports mount to an angle iron section connected to both frame rails.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Thats a beautiful Jeep


----------

